# Iliotibial band tendonitis



## Sara82 (Sep 21, 2011)

Can anyone help me with the icd-9 code Iliotibial band tendonitis? Would it be 728.89?


----------



## Laxwido (Sep 21, 2011)

Funny.  I looked at that code in my book, and I have "IT band syn" written next to it!~~ So, i would agree!


----------



## Sara82 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------

